# Which off-page SEO stuff is most important for ranking?



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

Just wondering which off-page SEO stuff is most important for ranking?


----------



## Dariensmith00000 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey Kevin,

I think you should hire a Digital Marketing Agency of some sort for your promotions. But if you insist on keep working on off-page Seo yourself, I must say that you should refer to ubersuggest or moz's handouts that they provide for free. you may also want to checkup what factors google takes in to consideration for ranking up the businesses. 

Thanks & Regards
Darien Smith


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Dariensmith00000 said:


> you may also want to checkup what factors google takes in to consideration for ranking up the businesses.


the only factor google takes into consideration is your money, and how much of it you give to them


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A little more info is needed to help you out. 

Are you selling a brand or are you selling services?
Are you selling globally, Nationally or just locally?

There are quite a number of factors in SEO and I will answer for you as if you are selling services locally. 

Meta Data. Make sure that section is filled out with all of your services
Page headings. Make sure that is filled out with what is on the page
Keywords. Make sure you have those
Text in your pages. Pictures are important but text based descriptions help out a lot
Taxonomy of your site. How your site is layed out with multiple pages is important to be organized logically. If you have sections for Shirts, Hoodies, Hats then each has its own page and in those pages you can have sections for types of each. Kind of like a family tree.
Contact information. This includes phone numbers, email addresses (make sure the email address matches your domain, not gmail or something like that) and physical address of the business. If you are operating from home you will have less success but it is better than nothing.
Links. Yes, if someone else links to your site it helps. Blogs, Social Media, Ratings sites all help. Even your own backlinks in your site help. 

What does all of this do for you? It makes you visible even if someone doesn't type in all of the info needed to find you. The search engines put all of that together. For instance, if someone in my town searches for screen printers without putting a city in, we will be at the top of the list. Why? Because all of our info is in text on our page and our keywords and meta data are all filled in. 

So it isn't one thing, it is all as a whole working together to get you up there. 

Hope this helps and let us know how it goes.


----------



## DTG Merch (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello there, hope you all doing fine today!

Fantastic post from binki!
Everything important was covered. Perhaps I can add a couple of things to help:

Don't spam or copy/paste content. Make a few alterations for every platform you use.
Don't mix more than one language on the same page/post.
Use original material and update your posts from time to time.
Consistency is key!

Which platform are you using, by the way? (WordPress, YouTube, Instagram...)

Perhaps an online course on SEO or Digital MKT would help.
There are some free and others paid.
You can try in Google Digital Garage, LinkedIn or Skillshare for example.

Hope that helps!

All the best to all of us!
e.


----------



## CarolynVJ (May 6, 2021)

What if I have a little souvenir shop? What will work best?


----------



## JohnJClark (Oct 7, 2021)

Most important SEO factor for ranking? That would be backlinking. Backlinking, done right, will give the best bang for your buck and a good boost to your SEO rating. Here are some strategies I have used in the past with success. 

Spy on your competitors 
As 007 as that sounds, in practice, it is just boringly looking into what your competitors are doing right, and trying to do the same things. And yes, everything is perfectly within the bounds of law. SEO tools like SEMrush or ahrefs can help you find where your competitors are getting links from and which keywords they are targeting. 

Guest posting 
Approach a website that allows guest blogging and offer to write original content about your niche. For being a contributor, they will let you drop a backlink or two in the content. Taking part in interviews or podcasts also works similarly. 

Infographics
If you have any data that other people might be interested in, turn that into a striking infographic. Off the top of my head, ideas like what kinds of “Top selling t-shirts” or “How to do X and Y decoration” could be converted into an infographic. Sometimes you could even repurpose your blog into an infographic or the other way around. 

Hope this helps.


----------

